# A girl, a dog and a motorhome



## Happychick (Aug 21, 2010)

My dream came true a while ago, when I bought my Hobby. I was to buy one ten years ago, but life changed and now I am able to realise something I have always wanted to do. So, five weeks ago I started travelling around the UK with my Jack Russell. I have never been so happy. We have done over 2000 miles of wiggley roads and have encountered all sorts of oddities. I have been through all the mountainous regions (Wales, Lakes) and am at present at Fort George near Inverness, wild parked just down from the fort by the beach. It is a spectacular place as there is a resident pod of Dolphin who come to feed twice a day.
Anyhoo, must away as its dolphin time!


----------



## Dezi (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, Its a nice spot. We were there with the grandchildren a couple of weeks ago. 

Welcome to the site, but a word of warning. If you are going to use motoring technical terms like " Wiggley roads" then half of this lot are just going to get confused. Best keep it simples.

Dezi


----------



## romafree (Aug 21, 2010)

That sounds so absolutely wonderful!!!  Tell us about your dog!!  You must have so many adventures together!!!    Long may it continue!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to the Wildside Happychick.
Long may your happy travels down wiggly roads continue


----------



## Slowhand (Aug 21, 2010)

Happychick said:


> My dream came true a while ago, when I bought my Hobby. I was to buy one ten years ago, but life changed and now I am able to realise something I have always wanted to do. So, five weeks ago I started travelling around the UK with my Jack Russell. I have never been so happy. We have done over 2000 miles of wiggley roads and have encountered all sorts of oddities. I have been through all the mountainous regions (Wales, Lakes) and am at present at Fort George near Inverness, wild parked just down from the fort by the beach. It is a spectacular place as there is a resident pod of Dolphin who come to feed twice a day.
> Anyhoo, must away as its dolphin time!



 You are turning native already I see.


----------



## kenjones (Aug 21, 2010)

It sounds great. We regularly visit Rosemarkie CCC site across the Morray Firth from Fort George as we love watching the Dolphins and Seals at Chanonry Point. What is it like wilding where you are?
Always find a quiet spot in the mountains on the way north but haven't found anywhere in that area.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome Happychick to the site - keep enjoying your travels you only have one chance at it so make the mist of it.


----------

